# Pointer Mix dumped by owner not eating and depressed at pound Zanesville OH URGENT



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

I bet he knows he has been dumped.

Please Crosspost:
From Jen
This sweet little boy is at the pound in Zanesville, OH. *He was surrendered by his owner, a*nd has been very depressed. He is not eating, and now has kennel cough. If you can help him, make a donation, or just spread the word, all is very appreciated. 
He is calm, seems very passive, is about 3 years old and around 30-35 pounds.

Thanks for looking!
Jen


A picture of this dog and contact information for the pound and Jen are at this lin
http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2010/02/21810-pointer-mix-owner-surrendered.html


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

My rescue pulls from Ohio. I will send his info along.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks! I hope your rescue is able to help him if he still needs help.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

They try to pull every one they can! Typically they do a large scale pull (10-20 dogs) every month or so depending on foster homes and adoption rates. Is he at a kill shelter?


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Muskingum Pound in Zanesville is a kill shelter. They are rescue friendly. Jen is a good contact. She sends out the e-mails about dogs at the shelter. There are very few local adopters. The area has been hard hit by the economy.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I live in Marion Ohio. Would it be possible for me to foster him? I am a stay at home mom and I don't go anywhere unless I have to. I do have 3 other dogs. Please feel free to contact me if you think it is a possibility. He sure is adorable.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Adustgerm, I am not affiliated with the shelter. I post these animals. I can't help you with this generous offer. If you want to help this dog please contact the shelter and or Jen. E-mail Jen. She will be able to tell you more and see if the dog is still in need and if fostering is an option. Please don't hesitate. Really you could be this boy's angel.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Jen's e-mail

[email protected]


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I e-mailed her.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

From what I am told this area has been hard hit by the economy. I don't live there. I think there have always been too many homeless animals there but more lately with fewer adoptions.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

6 dogs! Yipes all indoors.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

6 dogs!  And I thought 3 saints were a houseful. I do hope I get to foster him and he goes to a great home. But I feel that if he isn't eating, he should be in place where he can get 24 hour supervision instead of being at the shelter. Since I am home all the time, I will have more time to make sure he eats and to try to get him to play or act interested in something than the shelter people would.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

It would be SO SO wonderful if you could foster this boy! Dogs in the Zanesville pound always break my heart. My boys Loki and Bandit both came from there (although Bandit was pulled before he was euthed and taken into the rescue right up the street). I don't know if you've ever been to that pound, but the conditions are not very good.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I have never been there. Every time I go to a shelter I want to take all of the dogs home with me. And most of the cats. But that would be considered hoarding and against the law. I so wish there was more I could do. So I want to foster the pointer mix.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

The pointer mix got rescued!
If you are interested in fostering another dog I have the number for the
volunteer who organizes the other volunteers. There is a saint bernard mix at the shelter.


----------

